# High Def Music TV -- Jan 21st



## bootman (Jul 29, 2002)

Any clue as to what/where channel 401 will be?

Hmmmm is this destined to be an offering on existing MPG 2 or 4?


====

EL SEGUNDO, CA. (DIRECTV, Inc.)-In a move destined to have as much impact on the music business as the launch of MTV 25 years ago, DIRECTV announced the debut of CD USA - a weekly exclusive performance-based series.

CD USA will premiere exclusively on DIRECTV on Saturday, Jan. 21, 2006, and will deliver the largest selection of back-to-back-to-back performances available on television.

Premiering on The 101 (DIRECTV channel 101, and in high-definition (HD) on channel 401), the weekly hourly show will feature a mix of music genres, including pop, indie, rock and urban.


----------



## rifleman69 (Jan 6, 2005)

It's video...not just audio.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

It would be amazing if they had a music channel in 5.1 surround. Playing SACD's and DVD-A's would be logical and I'm hoping that one day it happens. It would be great to hear some of the DVD-A stuff I don't have. Anyone who has Dark Side of the Moon or Brother's in Arms knows this kind of channel would be huge!


----------



## turls (Feb 6, 2000)

Considering their infatuation with XM, and I doubt XM is too worried about multichannel, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Yes, but there two different markets. XM is fine, but in no way is it meant to compete or be anything close to what SACD's or DVD-A's are.


----------



## davidmin (Dec 3, 1999)

It's a replacement for Freeview, which was provided by Music Choice (which of course is going off D*).

David


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

Ahhh...that makes sense. I liked a bunch of the concerts. I hope the new channel also features some good shows!


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Got an email from DirecTV today announcing CD USA launching this Saturday, January 21.

http://www.cdusa.com/

However the web site only mentions Channel 101 (6pm ET), nothing about HiDef on Channel 401 (although the email states "available in HD").

Can anyone confirm that this will indeed be available in HiDef on Channel 401?


----------



## disco (Mar 27, 2000)

Also note from the CD*USA site that it is NOT a "channel", only a show...once a week, on Saturdays. Quote from here:


> JOIN US EACH SATURDAY ON DIRECTV!


----------



## bidger (Mar 30, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Can anyone confirm that this will indeed be available in HiDef on Channel 401?


I don't see it on 401, but I do see it on ch. 99 as HD starting Sat. 1/21 @ 6PM. When I do a search for CDUSA, the only other showings are on 115 IAC.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

bidger said:


> I don't see it on 401, but I do see it on ch. 99 as HD starting Sat. 1/21 @ 6PM. When I do a search for CDUSA, the only other showings are on 115 IAC.


Thanks. That makes sense. Channel 101 for SD, Channel 99 for HD.


----------



## JB3 (Aug 14, 2004)

I tried to select the first showing on Saturday at 6:00 PM to record this morning and no joy. Do you think this is related to the fact that the guide still lists Ch 99 as PPVHD? I'll give it a try again tonight inside the 24 hr window.......


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

JB3 said:


> I tried to select the first showing on Saturday at 6:00 PM to record this morning and no joy. Do you think this is related to the fact that the guide still lists Ch 99 as PPVHD? I'll give it a try again tonight inside the 24 hr window.......


Hmmm. I was able to setup a Season Pass for it on Ch99 with no problems.


----------



## wxman (Oct 14, 2001)

This is weird. I cannot select the Channel 99 version of CD USA from the "Pick Programs to Record" method (it just boots me back to the main screen), but I can select the channel 101 version which begins at 2:59 for some odd reason. When I checked to make sure I had channel 99 as a channel I received, channel 99 was listed as PPV HD Channel 187. Then I pulled up the guide data after adding 99 to my favorites. CD USA first shows up in the 4 pm time slot on Sat, even though the title at the top says Sat 1/21 5:00 pm - 6:00 pm and the description says it airs every Sat at 6 pm. But it's the only one I could find that listed the program as HD, rather than "Available in HD" Also, the guide data has CD USA in every time slot after 4 pm Sat. Not sure which one I should record. If it's going to be repeated every hour I guess it doesn't really matter.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

wxman said:


> This is weird. I cannot select the Channel 99 version of CD USA from the "Pick Programs to Record" method (it just boots me back to the main screen), but I can select the channel 101 version which begins at 2:59 for some odd reason. When I checked to make sure I had channel 99 as a channel I received, channel 99 was listed as PPV HD Channel 187. Then I pulled up the guide data after adding 99 to my favorites. CD USA first shows up in the 4 pm time slot on Sat, even though the title at the top says Sat 1/21 5:00 pm - 6:00 pm and the description says it airs every Sat at 6 pm. But it's the only one I could find that listed the program as HD, rather than "Available in HD" Also, the guide data has CD USA in every time slot after 4 pm Sat. Not sure which one I should record. If it's going to be repeated every hour I guess it doesn't really matter.


Yep, me too now. Something changed with the Guide Data after I setup my original Season Pass a few days ago. Now I'm having the same problem you describe. I was able to setup a manual recording on Ch 99 at 4pm PT, though.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Channel 101 is HD for me at 6:00PM ET..


----------



## taj2 (Aug 18, 2003)

No offense to music lovers but this is a waste of bandwidth to the masses. Another niche HD channel rather than adding one that would appeal to more people.....


----------



## michael1248 (Feb 14, 2002)

...exactlty 100% Correct!


----------



## jcoulter (Aug 27, 2005)

It also appears to me that this channel is at a much higher resolution than say HBO HD. 

Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

I thought the video quality was awesome, even though the choice of performers was rather lame. The audio was not DD5.1, either. And, interestingly, Ch 101 was HiDef on my HR10-250, and the same channel was standard definition on my R10 DVR. I think that's the first time I've seen DirecTV use the same channel number for simultaneous HiDef and standard def feeds.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

I thought the redhead host chick was rather cute..


----------

